# عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة انت اتخضيت



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

​ 

​


----------



## sosofofo (1 فبراير 2012)

ايه ده
هههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

الصوره تخض فعلا بس هي دي كانت امتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكلها اول المظاهرات 
صوح


----------



## تـ+ـونى (1 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكل الراجل قطع الخلف زى مابيقولو​


----------



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الصوره تخض فعلا بس هي دي كانت امتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> شكلها اول المظاهرات
> صوح


لاع ياهارتى دى الجديدة
بصى


----------



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> ايه ده
> هههههههههه​


دول الاحرار
ههههههههههههه
نورنتى


----------



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> شكل الراجل قطع الخلف زى مابيقولو​


هههههههههههههه يالا ف داهية
نورنتى تونى


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (6 فبراير 2012)

اللة يرحمة مات اكننيكينا


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههه
كلنا مخضوضين مش هو بس 
*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى رانيا​


----------



## rania79 (7 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه نوتو بجد
ميرسى ليكم نفر نفر ونفراية نفراية


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 فبراير 2012)

*عليكى الطلاج كمان مرة يا اوختى انا اتخضيت ههههههه 

بس سؤال صغنون خالص يعنى لامؤاخدة

هى لية صورة السنة اللى فاتت فاتحة و صورة السنة دى غامقة​*


----------



## magedrn (7 فبراير 2012)

حلوة الصورة بس الناس دى مش بيتتخض زينا يا رانيا والا كانوا اتخضوا من منظر الدم اللى بسببهم بيسيل على ارضنا


----------

